# Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2005)

*219 Minuten Angelfilme in Topqualität*
DVD Limited Edition

*Die im folgenden vorgestellte DVD - Box gibts für 8 Anglerboardmitgieder zum rezensieren zu gewinnen. Einfach unter marketing@anglerboard.de bewerben mit dem Betreff: DVD (Adressangabe für den Versand nicht vergessen!!))*

Für alle anderen hat die Firma Tonix den Mitgliedern und Besuchern vom Anglerboard ein exklusives und tolles, aber auch limitiertes Angebot gemacht:

3 DVD`s, Laufzeit je 73 Minuten, rund ums Angeln in exotischen Revieren und das in „Fernsehqualität!!! 
Dazu ein Anglerboard T – Shirt, grün mit weißer Schrift, extra für dieses Paket angefertigt (Größen: L, XL, XXL)

*Und das zusammen für nur 19,90 Euro (plus 4 Euro Versand)*

„Klappentext“:
Entfliehen Sie dem Alltag und begleiten Sie uns zu den traumhaftesten Angelrevieren der Welt. In jeder Episode dieses einzigartigen Angelabenteuers begibt sich Profi Mark Vincent auf die Jagd nach einem anderen Zielfisch....

Inhalt der DVD`s::
Barramundi – Fischen im australischen Outback
Jagd auf den großen weißen Hai
Goldmakrelentrolling vor Savu Savu auf den Fiji Inseln

Auf Verfolgung der Razor Gang
Helikopter – Snapperfischen in Neuseeland
Suche nach dem 1000 Pfund schweren schwarzen Marlin

Forellenfischen in den geothermischen Seen Neuseelands 
Riesen Trevally in Aitukai
Königsdorsch am Fuße des weißen Vulkans

Für jeden Angler sind die Filme ein Traum: 
Herrliches Angeln mit herrlichen Fischen in herrlichen Landschaften, das alles filmisch professionell und optimal umgesetzt. 

Zu bestellen ist das Paket bei:
Tonix Pictures GmbH
Lorentzendamm 16
24103 Kiel
Fax: 0431-98279-29
Email: Soren@tonix.net

Auf der Seite von tonix (www.tonix.net) findet Ihr zudem viele DVD`s rund ums surfen – und demnächst wird es noch viel mehr rund ums Angeln geben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin ,
na da mach ich doch gleich mal mit und Mail ist schon raus  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Die ersten 5 Testpakete sind schon weg, haltet Euch ran )))


----------



## Lachsy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

mail ist raus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Erledigt, die 8 bekommen in den nächsten Tagen das Paket)


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Es geht nach Posteingang diesmal? :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Logo, sonst muss ich mich durch die ganzen Mails ja "durchkämpfen"! ))

Da aber Tonix in nächster Zeit noch mehr Angler - DVD`s bringen wird (mit sehr interessantenThemen, mehr darf ich aber nicht sagen), wirds da mit Sicherheit wieder was zum testen geben.

Bis dahin empfehle ich das limitierte Paket mit dem Anglerboard T - Shirt zu kaufen))


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Man... hätt ich doch nix gekocht - dann hätt ich´s früher gelesen:q 

Schei... :q


----------



## Fischdödl (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Man....hätt ich nicht blöd rumtelefoniert,hätt ich`s auch früher gelesen|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

ach menno, ich habe bei der erste mail meine Adresse vergessen, wat bin ich auch ein Döspaddel  ich gehe jetzt inne Ecke heulen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Timmy (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Ich wein mit lachsy:c :c :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Gorbis Spruch kennt ihr noch:
Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Anglerboard (oder so oder so ähnlich))


----------



## bine (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

...hätt ich nur nicht Mittaggegessen!!!!  :c  :c  :c


----------



## karlosito (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

kriegen die leute die "GEWONNEN" haben ne mail oda überrascht einen der postbote??


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

@karlosito



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Erledigt, die 8 bekommen in den nächsten Tagen das Paket)



zum Glück bist nicht in der Vorlesung :q :q


----------



## karlosito (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

@franz: naja, meine mail is um 12:29uhr rausgegeangen, deswegen frag ich nach


----------



## sammycr65 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Hätte ich doch bloß nicht gearbeitet!

Sch....!

|gr:


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Habe meine grade gesendet !!!! vieleicht fällt ja noch eins vom LKW, und das genau in diesem zeitpunkt....hoppala da habe ich doch was gehört !!:q:q:q

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Ich könnte mich in den A... beißen,habs als aller erster gelesen und war zu faul für abzuschicken #q  #q  #q  #q  #q gibts auch einen Preis weil ich zuerst gelesen hab? :q  :q


----------



## Fischfresser (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Bin also vorläufig der letzte:

Hätte ich nur nicht den ganzen Tag verpennt#q .


Sch....!


----------



## franzi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Könnte noch was drin sein?? oder alles weg? Wäre aber mächtig schade


#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Die zu verlosenden Boxen sind natürlich alle weg inzwischen)
ZUm bestellen der Box mit dem Anglerboard T - Shirt gehts direkt hier lang!!


----------



## Feedertyp (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Hallo an Allel!

Bei Plus gibts die 3 DVDs ab dem 14.04.05 für 14,95! (Versandkosten sparen 


Mfg Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Ohne VErsandkosten und ohne Anglerboard - Shirt)


----------



## Feedertyp (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Das shirt will doch keiner! Kostet Geld und ist zugleich Werbung für Euch! Sowas unterstüz ich net! 


Mfg Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Musst Du nicht unterstützen, die DVD`s sollet Ihr Euch (wie auch immer) aber unbedingt antun ))

Hatte die Gelegenheit übres Wochenende mal kurz reinzugucken.
Da merkt man halt schon, dass Angler (und die gesamte daran hängende Wirtschaftskraft) in Übersee einen anderen Stellenwert als bei uns haben.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Filme, gesehen, die handwerklich/qualitativ besser gemacht waren, das sind schon abolute Profis. Da mekrt man halt, das man nicht auf jeden Cent beim produzieren gucken musste.

Und der Themenbereich lädt natürlich zum Träumen ein, da es hier ja um Fischarten geht, die unsereiner mit Sicherheit nicht zu den alltäglichen Fängen zählt.

Zuviel möchte ich hier aber gar nicht "rauslassen", sonst heisst es ja vielleicht wir würden Produkte von Werbekunden "schönreden". 

Das überlassen wir gernre anderen)

In den nächsten Tagen sollten die DVD - Pakete bei den Gewinnern der Verlosung ankommen, dann erwarte ich demnächst die Beurteilungen unserer Member hier zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

DVD`s sind alle raus, jetzt wollen wir mal sehen, wie unsere Gewinner die Filme beurteilen.

Ausser dem limitierten Angebot mit dem Anglerboard T - Shirt wird es ab 14.04. die DVD`s auch bei Plus 2 Wochen zu erwerben geben.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Heute sind die Filme, die ich mir sofort bestellt habe, angekommen. 

Die erste DVD habe ich jetzt gerade gesehen. Ich kann Thomas9904 nur voll zustimmen!!! 
Eine super Qualität im Vergleich zu den mir sonst bekannten Angelfilmen. Wenn ich an den letzen Film von Fisch & Fang über Bootsangeln mit ebenso lautem Windrauschen wie Ton und jede Menge verwackelten Szenen denke, liegen Welten dazwischen. Kameraführung und Ton kann man als perfekt bezeichnen. Außerdem haben die Filme etwa einen Stil wie die von Malcom Douglas, also nicht zusammenhanglos ein zappelnder Fisch nach dem anderen, sondern eine Dokumentation mit viel Landschaft, Natur und Zusammenhang, wodurch eine starke Sehnsucht hervorgerufen wird, auch dabei zu sein.
Über das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe kann ich nur sagen: GENIAL!!!

Und das T-shirt kann vielleicht noch den Nebeneffekt haben, dass demnächst 2 Boardies nicht aneinander vorbeilaufen ohne sich zu erkennen.


Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Und hier noch ein kleines "Schmankerl:
Hier gibts Material zum voraus angucken, Tonix hat nen kleinen Trailer gebastelt.
Viel Spass beim gucken.


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin ,
freu , zähl zu den Gewinnern  :q  und sie sind schon da . Da bedeutet erst Dorschi fangen heute abend und dann DVD schauen , jedenfalls ein Teil davon . Bin schon gespannt wie Flitzebogen  :q . Ein Bericht folgt dann die Tage .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lachsy (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

ich gehöre auch zu den gewinnern  #6 
habe mir gerade mal Forellen in Neusseland reingezogen.

Das Video ist grass, im sinne von Genial  #6 
ich glaube ich wander aus 
klasse drill`s, kampfstarke forellen, super landschafts aufnahmen. 

sollte ihr mich vermissen ich bin DVD`s schauen.  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Auch gewonnen........ :z  :z 
Hab gerade mal beim Baramundifischen reingeschaut.
Einfach traumhaft.
Will auch .... :q  :q 
Werde mir morgen evtl. mal alle genau  ansehen, und dann berichten.


----------



## karlosito (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

ich hab auch gewonnen, aber noch nix gekriegt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

@ karlosito: Habe aber alle gemeinsam weggebracht!

@ die anderen: Ich fand die Filme auch nur genial!!

Gibts ab Donnerstag auch beim Plus!!


----------



## karlosito (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

glaub dir. ich glaub das liegt am versandservice (die schweine wissen das da angelfilme drin sind und wolln mich quälen).


----------



## Laksos (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Super, habe heute auch meine gewonnenen DVDs mit der GLS-Post bekommen!  #v 

Dankeschön!

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich auf alle Fälle hier eine Rezension reinstellen, wenn ich alle 3 Filme gesehen habe. 
Nich' nur "haben, haben woll'n!!!", man soll ja auch 'ne kleine Gegenleistung dafür bringen, nö?


----------



## msdstefan (12. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Die DVDs gibts ab Donnerstag auch bei Plus für 14,99€.
http://shop.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...tart;sid=LWlIX8vjb0ZIX4m_LlR2aCs4TgnvdFSBvnA=


----------



## Dok (13. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Habe den Trailer mal für alle die ein Videoplugin (am besten Quicktime) haben eingebunden:
(je nach plugin Doppelklick auf die Videofläche)

[Video]http://www.anglerboard.de/download/angeln_medium.mov[/video]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Zur Erinnerung:
Die DVD - Box könt Ihr ab heute bei Plus kaufen, 2 Wochen lang!!


----------



## karlosito (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

ich war so wild auf die dvds das ich mir am donnerstag gleich alle filme angeguckt habe. ich muss sagen das sind angelvideos nach meinem geschmack. es wird nicht auf teufel komm raus gefischt, teilweise wurde nur ein zielfisch gefangen, was aber nicht schlimm ist da das drumherum einfach klasse ist. man erfährt auch etwas über die natur (zb das video über den weissen hai)und die leute die als guides tätig waren. man spürt was für einen stellenwert das angeln in übersee hat. es ist alles deutlich aufwendiger produziert worden, das erkennt man  vorallem an den schauplätzen: neuseeland, australien und fiji um einige zu nennen. ich kann diese dvds nur jedem warm ans herz legen, sie sind ihr geld wert


----------



## PetriHelix (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Ich habe sie mir im Plus gekauft und kann die Filme nur empfehlen. Ist mal was ganz anderes und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht sie zu gucken. 

Nur leider sind diese Angelreviere wohl mehr oder weniger unerreichbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*



> Nur leider sind diese Angelreviere wohl mehr oder weniger unerreichbar


Das kommt wohl dann auf Zeit und Geld an)
Nicht zuletzt fand ich die Filme aber auch deswegen klasse, weil man halt auch mal was richtig Neues sieht.


----------



## PetriHelix (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt wohl dann auf Zeit und Geld an)



Richtig... Die Zeit hätte ich schonmal, fehlt nur noch das Geld. Denke nicht das so ein Ausflug günstig zu haben ist. 
Wo kann man sich als Testangler für die kommenden DVDs bewerben? 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zuletzt fand ich die Filme aber auch deswegen klasse, weil man halt auch mal was richtig Neues sieht.



Ja genau das hatte ich ja schon gesagt, es ist halt mal was anderes. Sehr schön anzusehen und man sieht auch ein klein wenig von der schönen Landschaft.


----------



## Stingray (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin

Habe mir die Filme auch bei Plus gekauft. Traumreviere und Traumfische :k . Nur der Angler #d . Man hat der ein Glück, seine ersten Gehversuche im Angeln, in solchen Revieren, und mit solchen geduldigen Guides zu machen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Nur der Angler #d . Man hat der ein Glück, seine ersten Gehversuche im Angeln, in solchen Revieren, und mit solchen geduldigen Guides zu machen :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Stimmt , wir haben nur auf den Moment gewartet , wo er die Angel hinterher wirft  :q . Hat mich an meinen Neffen erinnert , als er das erste mal eine Angeln in der Hand hatte  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (19. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Stimmt , wir haben nur auf den Moment gewartet , wo er die Angel hinterher wirft :q .
> ...


 
Ich glaube beim ersten Wurf mit dem Popper, hat er Sie weggeworfen. Und beim zweiten, den Popper im Kopf vom Tontechniker verankert :q . Und das Wort " Pumpen " kennt er gar nicht :q . Und der Marlin währe beinahe mit Ihm Wasserski gefahren :q . Aber ansonsten, super Filme #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## elchmaster (19. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Ich hab mir die Filme auch gekauft. So zum Ansehen sind die echt nicht schlecht  #6 . Ist mal was anderes. Nur ein paar Sachen sind mir aufgefallen. Die haben teilweise in dem Film ganz übel geschnitten oder gemogelt #d  #d . Als Beispiel der Film über das Angeln auf den Kingfisch (wobei ich immernoch nicht den Titel mit dem Königsdorsch verstehe, vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären was ein Kingfisch mit einem Dorsch zu tun hat #c ), dort setzt er den Anschlag mit einer schwarzen Rute und schwarzen Multi...im weiteren Drill hat er aber wieder die schöne goldene Multi und die rote Rute. Bei einem anderen Film war das auch nochmal. Anschlag mit "normaler" Angel und der gezeigte Drill mit einer Fliegenrute  :q  :q  :q .


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Habe mir die DVDs am Samstag bei Plus geholt und natürlich sofort zusammen mit Fischmäulchen anschauen müssen (alle drei ).

*Meine Bewertung/mein Fazit lautet:*

- Bildqualität:  Noch nie was besseres gesehen (Angeltechnisch)

- Tonqualität:  Selbst bei raustem Wetter einwandfrei !

- Aufnahmen (Bilder):   Waaahnsinn! Kein Wackler, immer optimale Belichtung, etc.

- Inhalt:   Super ! Alleine, daß sie zeigen, wo die einzelnen Gebiete liegen (Landkarte), Kurzinfos zum Zielfisch, Land&Leute, etc.

- Angelszenen: Uiuiui, einige wirklich gute Szenen dabei (am Besten gefällt mir der Marlin-Drill)

- Die Hauptperson (der Angler):     Pfuigittigitt! JEDER ABler (und ich betone JEDER!!!) hätte hier ein besseres Bild abgegeben...v vom Angeln hat der ja wirklich KEINE AHNUNG  Warum darf denn eigentlich so ein Nasenbär solch tolle Angelreisen unternehmen und wird vermutlich sogar noch dafür gezahlt! :c

Insgesamt bekommt man für EUR 14,95 drei ERSTKLASSIGE DVDs, die man immer wieder anschauen kann...und sich immer wieder über den A.... von Angler ärgert...warum darf der mit dem Hubschrabschrab solche (EINZEL-)Touren unternehmen !!! :c

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*



			
				elchmaster schrieb:
			
		

> . Nur ein paar Sachen sind mir aufgefallen. Die haben teilweise in dem Film ganz übel geschnitten oder gemogelt #d  #d . Als Beispiel der Film über das Angeln auf den Kingfisch (wobei ich immernoch nicht den Titel mit dem Königsdorsch verstehe, vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären was ein Kingfisch mit einem Dorsch zu tun hat #c ), dort setzt er den Anschlag mit einer schwarzen Rute und schwarzen Multi...im weiteren Drill hat er aber wieder die schöne goldene Multi und die rote Rute. Bei einem anderen Film war das auch nochmal. Anschlag mit "normaler" Angel und der gezeigte Drill mit einer Fliegenrute  :q  :q  :q .



Genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen.  :q 
Und wie einige auch geschrieben haben, gab der "Angler" wirklich kein gutes Bild ab.
Der hatte ja wirklich nicht den geringsten Schimmer vom Angeln. |uhoh: 
Hätten wirklich besser einen Boardie, z.B. mich  :q, nehmen sollen.
Aber ton- und bildtechnisch ist der Film super und es macht trotzdem riesen Spaß ihn zu gucken. Allein schon die Landschaften  :m.

MFG und Petri Heil 

Basti


----------



## Laksos (25. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Rezension
Der Hauptakteur Mark Vincent stellt sich naiv und wissbegierig, dies ist ein gutes journalistisches Reporter-Hilfsmittel. Der junge „Interviewer“ der jeweiligen lokalen Profis stellt sich absichtlich ungeschickt an und fragt viel, damit die „Profis“ viel zum Thema erzählen können. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, so wirken die Beiträge interessant. Vermutlich kann der junge Angler in diesen Filmen tatsächlich mehr, als er uns zeigt.
Es sind wirklich stimmungsvolle und hervorragende Aufnahmen in brillanter technischer Qualität, satte und volle, warme Farben in gestochener Schärfe. Es herrscht eine peppige und locker-flockige Umgangssprache, die Hintergrundmusik ist genau abgestimmt und alles andere als angestaubt. 
Sehr abwechslungsreich sind die Wechselgespräche und Situationsbeschreibungen durch oft 2 Kommentatoren in lebhaftem Sprachwechsel. 
Die pro DVD jeweils drei in sich abgeschlossenen Filmbeiträge erscheinen wie Nachfolgerfilme der damals legendären Sonntagvormittag-Abenteuer-Angeln-Wildnis-Beiträge mit Malcolm Douglas, nur sind sie hier nochmals um einiges besser! Die Länge der einzelnen Teile lassen vermuten, dass sie ebenfalls als TV-Serienbeiträge produziert und evtl. auch schon gesendet wurden.
Ähnliche Superqualität bei Angelfilmen habe ich bisher nur bei den deutschen Liquid-River-Angelfilmproduktionen (z.B. der bekannte Rainer Korn – Norwegen-Film) gesehen, die aber in einem ganz anderen Stil produziert wurden und mehr Wert auf vermittlendes hilfreiches Anglerwissen legen. Die hier besprochenen DVDs dagegen zielen mehr auf’s Herz der Angler und wollen mehr Träumerei, Spaß, Spannung, Feeling und ganz einfach Unterhaltung vermitteln – was sie auch schaffen, manchmal dadurch aber ein bischen zu oberflächlich wirken – hier jedoch kein großes Manko. 
Genau passende Schnitte und wohl dosierte, sparsam eingesetzte Blenden, saubere ruhige und scharfe Kameraführung zeichnen die Beiträge aus. 
Alles in allem sind die Angelfilme sehr peppig und flott gemacht: Die ersten Angelfilme, die wegen ihrer Action auch ohne jede Einschränkungen unseren Nichtangler-Familymitgliedern gefielen! 
Sehr gut: Alle Angelziele sind an einem roten Faden in Form einer Minigeschichte chronologisch erzählt, der den Zuschauer ohne Mühe und entspannend den Verlauf mitverfolgen lässt.
Es sind wirklich schöne Filme, deren günstige Preispolitik sich nur durch sehr große Absatz-Stückzahlen erklären lässt. Sogar aufwendige und teure Luft- und Unterwasseraufnahmen wurden produziert. 
Abgesehen vom teilweise fehlenden helfenden, wirklich vermittelten Anglerwissen und der Eigenschaft, tatsächlich echte Praxishilfe zu sein, sind diese Filme von der Machart her mit das Beste, was es bisher gab, um einem Angler das Herz aufgehen und träumen zu lassen! 
Gearbeitet wird mit hervorragendem Equipment wie besten Booten, Zugfahrzeugen und guten Angelausrüstungen. Zu sehen sind tolle Drills rund um das Abenteuer Angeln. 
Die jeweils gezeigten anglerischen „Regionalmatadoren“ wie Harry Dog, Black Jack und wie sie alle heißen oder z.B. ein 65-jähriger, der aus dem fahrenden Boot kopfüber ins Wasser springt und sich eine Meeresschildkröte schnappt, sind eine Marke für sich, echt teilweise kauzige Typen. Da stört es nicht, wenn schnittechnisch optimierende Ungereimtheiten wie manchmal 2 unterschiedliche Ruten, die während angeblich eines Drills gezeigt werden … . 
Augenweiden findet man einige, z.B. bei den Unterwasseraufnahmen beim Angeln am Great Barrier Reef.
Durch das Ansehen dieser Filme hab’ ich echt Lust bekommen, vielleicht wirklich einmal sogar ein paar der Skate- und Snowboardfilme von Tonix zu rezensieren …; mal sehen! ;-)


----------



## Fairlay (27. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

*Rezension „The big fish“*

Da lag es also, das DVD Paket mit 3 Silberlingen und schon der erste Blick auf das Booklet ließ erahnen, dass hier Qualität zu erwarten war.
Wer hier einen Angelfilm im klassischen Sinne erwartet, ist hier fehl am Platz. Was den Zuschauer hier erwartet ist Angelentertaiment der Spitzenklasse.  #6 Am besten Stelle man sich das Ganze als Reisemagazin  mit Drillszenen vor. Alles auf höchstem filmtechnischem Niveau. Kein Wackler, kein Rauscher und die Tatsache, das sicher mehr als eine Kamera im Einsatz war zeigen, das hier wirklich nicht am Budget gespart wurde. Die Unterwasseraufnahmen sind teilweise wirklich atemberaubend!
Auf jeder DVD befinden sich 3 Folgen der Serie. Der Trailer und die Länge der Folgen lassen darauf schließen, dass diese für das Fernsehen produziert worden sind. 
Zuerst wir der Zielfisch vorgestellt, danach das Revier. In der nächsten Phase folgt die Einstimmung. Land und Leute werden vorgestellt und die ein oder andere Geschichte erzählt, bis es dann zu dem jeweiligen Guide geht. 
Es wird zwar ganz kurz etwas zu der Angeltechnik gesagt, dies ist aber eher eine Randnotiz. In dieser Serie werden die Sinne des Zuschauers angesprochen. Außergewöhnliche Menschen an außergewöhnlichen Orten, tolle Landschaften, Boote, Fische und Drills, die einen ins Träumen geraten lassen. 
Diese DVD eigenen sich sicher hervorragend um einem Nichtangler eine Ahnung zu geben, warum wir alle Angelverrückt sind. Sie sind eben nicht zu technisch, sondern sprechen ein breites Publikum an. 
Kurz gesagt: „Ein toller Sonntag Nachmittagsfilm nicht nur für Angler, der zum Träumen einlädt und bei einem Preis von knapp 20 € uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen ist.“ #6 

Ein kleine Warnung noch am Rande schaut  euch die DVD´s nicht vor dem Besuch eines Reisebüros an :q


----------



## holopilker (30. April 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Kleiner Tip selbe Box (3 DVD `the Big Fisch)  momentan bei Plus erhältlich für 13,95€ also 6 € gespart


----------



## Tobsn (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*



> Die pro DVD jeweils drei in sich abgeschlossenen Filmbeiträge erscheinen wie Nachfolgerfilme der damals legendären Sonntagvormittag-Abenteuer-Angeln-Wildnis-Beiträge mit Malcolm Douglas, nur sind sie hier nochmals um einiges besser!


 
Um einiges besser? Der Typ stellt sich nicht ungeschickt an, der kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht angeln, nada. Hast Du mal die Baramundi Filme von MD gesehen? Der fängt da Fische, echte und große und nicht son Tüddelkram wie die da machen, mit den beiden albernen Hobbypfadfindern als Guides. 



> Sogar aufwendige und teure Luft- und Unterwasseraufnahmen wurden produziert.


 
Die in meinen Augen einzig guten Unterwasseraufnahmen, waren die mit dem Marlin. Die restlichen Unterwasseraufnahmen, waren reingeschnittene Bilder von Fischen am Haken, kurz vor der Landung. Nicht berauschend finde ich...

T


----------



## Laksos (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Wenn ich das anfangs richtig verstanden habe, sollten die Gewinner der Filmboxen als kleine Gegenleistung eine Rezension schreiben - die hätte durchaus negativ ausfallen können. Ist sie bei mir aber nun mal nicht.

Eine Rezension ist normalerweise kein Diskussionsbeitrag, der nachher in Kleinteilen durchdiskutiert wird. Natürlich kannst du aber auch gerne wie in deinem posting deine persönliche Meinung dazu sagen.

Dann schreib doch auch mal 'ne textlich vernünftige vollständige zusammenhängende Rezension der drei Filme aus deiner Sicht.

Eine Rezension ist IMMER subjektiv, halt immer von der Warte des jeweiligen Autors, wie es eben jedem einzelnen gefällt oder nicht gefällt. Du kannst ja gerne eine andere eigene subjektive Meinung dazu haben.


----------



## Alf Stone (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angelfilme (DVD - Box) zu gewinnen*

Eine Rezension ist in meinen Augen ein Kritik einer Sache aus Sicht der rezensierenden Person. Laksos fand die Filme gut und hat uns das hier mitgeteilt. Und wer die Filme nicht gut fand, der schreibt einfach selber eine kleine Filmkritik und Punkt.
Logischerweise darf und sollte man aber dann auch über die einzelnen Meinungen diskutieren dürfen, weil das ist in meinen Augen auch der Sinn, wenn einer ne Rezension schreibt. Ich lese die Rezension und kann dann zustimmen oder eine andere Meinung äußern!
Und jetzt mal was zum Thema.
Also ich habe mir die Box auch bei Plus geleistet und bin alles in allem sehr zufrieden.
Filmtechnisch bewegen sich die Streifen auf ordentlichem Niveau. Es gibt immer mehrere Kameraperspektiven, meist auch aus dem Hubschrauber und halt auch einige Unterwasseraufnahmen. Auf diesen kann man dann auch teilweise erkennen, wie der Fisch den Köder beobachtet und dann attackiert.
Schön finde ich, das zwar dass Angeln auf einen kurz vorgstellten Zielfisch irgendwie Hauptanliegen jedes einzelnen Filmbeitrags ist, aber irgendwie auch wieder nicht.
Es wird so viel von der Gegend und dem Land gezeigt, dass man sofort Lust bekommt und die Koffer packen möchte. Durch die Drillszenen wird man dann wieder daran erinnert, dass man auch ja die Angel nicht vergessen sollte.
Und was ich ganz wichtig finde, die Faszination des Angelns wird super vermittelt. Nicht die Größe der Fische zählt, sondern mehr das Erlebnis in einem unbekannten Gewässer mit unbekannten Angelmethoden überhaupt was zu fangen.
Es wird auch ganz unverblümt geschildert, dass ein Angeltag mal mehr oder weniger erfolgreich war, weil halt die Umstände nicht passten. Und so ist es ja bei vielen Anglern. Nicht jeder Tag ist gleich gut.
Aus meiner Sicht werden in diesen Filmen die Möglichkeiten und Schönheiten der Gegenden so gezeigt, das man am liebsten sofort losfahren möchte und aus diesem Grund empfinde ich die Filme als sehr gelungen, egal ob M.Douglas nun noch größere Baramundis rausgezogen hat als in diesem Film gezeigt.


----------

